
The Father of Digital Life (2014) - furcyd
http://nautil.us/issue/74/networks/the-computer-maverick-who-modeled-the-evolution-of-life
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7919850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7919850)

